# 'Tis The Season To Be Giftin!



## Justin (Dec 1, 2017)

As our celebration closes on Five Years of New Leaf, we brave the cold white snow of winter with some dazzling holiday lights on our cedar tree!

Just as with past years, you can help decorate the rest of the forum with your very own holiday light collectibles. Christmas Lights are now available in the Shop for only 10 Bells and can only be gifted to others right now, so help light up your fellow forum members' sidebars! It just might light up their day! We will open up self-display at a later date.

The December Turquoise Birthstone collectible is now available in the Shop too for 299 Bells.

I would also like to briefly mention that we are not planning any large Fair-like Christmas event for this year. We hope you'll look forward to a smaller event arriving soon, similar to last year's holiday season.

_Please note that Christmas Lights are temporary for the season and will leave inventories in January 2018._


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2017)

first

(posting this out of spite so no one else can swipe it up!!)


----------



## dedenne (Dec 1, 2017)

I was waiting for this


----------



## onionpudding (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh yaaaay! ♡


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

*cries* We can't use the ones from last year? =[ I'm too broke to buy a whole new set...


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 1, 2017)

Just gifted 4 lights! Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 1, 2017)

I need help I just bought the Christmas Lights but I can't see the picture of the Christmas Lights>

- - - Post Merge - - -

in my side bar <

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> I need help I just bought the Christmas Lights but I can't see the picture of the Christmas Lights>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> in my side bar <



Christmas lights can only be GIFTED, so the ones you bought will only be shown in the person you gift them to, you can't display the ones you've bought yourself. If you go to the marketplace there should be some people doing trades for them so you can gift one and get one. =D


----------



## dedenne (Dec 1, 2017)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> I need help I just bought the Christmas Lights but I can't see the picture of the Christmas Lights>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They're only in your sidebar of someone gives them to you


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 1, 2017)

oh ok thank you so much I had no idea

I will gift one to one of my friends then~


----------



## dedenne (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh srsly Kaydee


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 1, 2017)

I gifted one


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 1, 2017)

gifted some lights!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 1, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Oh srsly Kaydee



What? =[


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

I gifted two lights out to my favorite people!! Happy holly-days, y'all.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

I accidently bought 12, so I gave 'em to the following!

Stepheroo
GreatUsername
ThatOneMarshalFanGirl
Bowie
Sheila
Byebi
Dedenne2
AnimalCrossingPerson
Issi
Dawnpiplup
A r i a n e

Merry Christmas to all!​


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 1, 2017)

I gifted one to Nicole.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's better to give then to receive 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Diancie (Dec 1, 2017)

where do y'all get the bells


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2017)

hooray!




Jake said:


> first
> 
> (posting this out of spite so no one else can swipe it up!!)




Grinch!


----------



## Ayako (Dec 1, 2017)

I think I might aswell gift one to someone. I'm unsure whom though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Yay, I love the Christmas lights!  Time to get 6 people to give me one lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Yay better get stockin' on stockings stuffin', m8.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 1, 2017)

Ooh I missed these xD


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 1, 2017)

oooo the winter theme has arrived yesss  I can't believe it's December already!! I'm so happy but at the same time sad time flew so fast... rip any meaningful achievements for 2017 

Mini-event you say? I hope it's not while I'm on vacation D: ...It probably will be TT^TT (plz have good wifi hotel)

I want to give away some lights but I have no clue what to write on them... I'll have to get people to tell me or else it will end up awful lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2017)

Just puchased my first string of Christmas lights and gave it away. Happy Halloween Christmas!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just puchased my first string of Christmas lights and gave it away. Happy Halloween Christmas!



I got you some christmas lights too lol


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2017)

IT'S CHRISTMAS IT'S CHRISTMAS I'M SO ECSTATIC!!!
(this is literally the only reason why I hoarded green and red candies from the halloween event tbh)

Time to give out Christmas light !!!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 1, 2017)

I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.



Lookin good

Also yeah I'm probably gonna spam more of y'all frens but gotta save some rip wallet D:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm so ready to get hecking Christmassy

EDIT: I bought 6 lights but they won't show up in my collectables?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 1, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm so ready to get hecking Christmassy
> 
> EDIT: I bought 6 lights but they won't show up in my collectables?



I think they can only be gifted


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.



Pls send wal lights lol


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.



Share the lights pweese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm so ready to get hecking Christmassy
> 
> EDIT: I bought 6 lights but they won't show up in my collectables?



Yep. If you want them for showing you need to get gifted :3


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2017)

I guess that is how the gifting spirit comes into play?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

kinda sucks that you can't reuse the ones from last year because I had a ton.


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2017)

Oooo does this mean advent calendar? *eyes emoji*


----------



## mitfy (Dec 1, 2017)

anyone wanna trade collectibles?
as in, we send each other the lights so we have them lol? i bought six, bc i was hoping to have a whole row but im stupid and forgot they can only be gifted lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.



i mean i guess 'on occasion' is about the best anyone can hope for anyway


----------



## Bowie (Dec 1, 2017)

Last year, I gifted way too many.

I'm just gonna gift a couple this time.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 1, 2017)

o, I bought one thinking I could keep it for myself lmao

I'll just gift it to my friend


----------



## cornimer (Dec 1, 2017)

These lights make the season of sNOw so much better


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2017)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> I need help I just bought the Christmas Lights but I can't see the picture of the Christmas Lights>





pawpatrolbab said:


> EDIT: I bought 6 lights but they won't show up in my collectables?





SpookyMemes said:


> o, I bought one thinking I could keep it for myself lmao



How do yall keep doing this every year



Justin said:


> Christmas Lights are now available in the Shop for only 10 Bells *and can only be gifted to others right now*, so help light up your fellow forum members' sidebars! It just might light up their day! We will open up self-display at a later date.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 1, 2017)

I joined in September so I didn't know


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

gyro said:


> How do yall keep doing this every year



well i mean, not everyone was around last year and i did the same thing then. You expect it to work like a normal collectible and get confused until you re-read it....


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 1, 2017)

I came on just now with 3 lights received like "what's going on"

oh this. ok cool I can send lots


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Well look at that, over 100 TBT gone already.  I can't help it I love my friends too much lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I love these things. I'm going to lightspam the heck out of you all later on.



Yay thanks for the light spamming!  Are you secretly Santa?


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2017)

Bcat said:


> well i mean, not everyone was around last year and i did the same thing then. You expect it to work like a normal collectible and get confused until you re-read it....



Sorry I worded that badly I meant how do people always miss that it's gift-able only every year even though it says so in plain text, every year


----------



## Chicha (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm glad these are back! I plan to buy some more.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sorry I worded that badly I meant how do people always miss that it's gift-able only every year even though it says so in plain text, every year



like i said, i think it's just a matter of people getting over-excited and not slowing down to read


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone who spent me one  That was so nice of you! 

I gifted five so far ^-^ Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## glow (Dec 1, 2017)

i feel like a  lot more people would be into it if it was like the valentines tbh


----------



## mogyay (Dec 1, 2017)

i love christmas lights yay


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2017)

glow said:


> i feel like a  lot more people would be into it if it was like the valentines tbh



I honest to god forget what the valentines day thing even is


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

gyro said:


> I honest to god forget what the valentines day thing even is



Roses.  Valentine's roses.  They're pretty expensive actually if I remember correctly.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

I just wish we could keep these longer! It’s so fun sending them and receiving them from friends here :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

I NEED WALOOGI LIGHTZZZZZZZZ

MUST KEEP THE AESTHETIC MY LIL PEEPS


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Roses.  Valentine's roses.  They're pretty expensive actually if I remember correctly.



yeah they were like 49 tbt a pop. and didn't even display as long. I forget the other mechanics though


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Roses.  Valentine's roses.  They're pretty expensive actually if I remember correctly.





Bcat said:


> yeah they were like 49 tbt a pop. and didn't even display as long. I forget the other mechanics though



Oh right
In that case I highly prefer the lights


----------



## Laurina (Dec 1, 2017)

Well, I came back to TBT expecting a very large massive Bell Tree Fair, so I suppose you'll have to rearrange some things


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

What would make this even better? If the lights on the cedar tree is blinking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What would make this even better? If the lights on the cedar tree is blinking.



But apples don't like blinking lights on Christmas trees.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2017)

Didn't these christmas lights cost more than just 10 bells last year? Maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyway, is this so-called "Small Event" going to be spending TBT? If it is, i'm going to open my cycling thread sooner than I thought.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Didn't these christmas lights cost more than just 10 bells last year? Maybe I'm thinking of something else.



The number 15 comes to mind, so maybe?  Anyway, I appreciate the low price.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 1, 2017)

The winter theme looks so pretty when it's night time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2017)

Hooray, the Christmas lights are back!  And I can't wait for the holiday events! <3


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 1, 2017)

yayzo these ar epretty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Well then, it's only December 2nd and I already have 14 of them.  My friends are so wonderful. <3


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2017)

Gifted 30+ people already !! I really want to save up TBT but ugh these Christmas lights are so beautiful and the concept is so nice and I just want to cry right now, it's so fulfilling sending them ; v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The number 15 comes to mind, so maybe?  Anyway, I appreciate the low price.



Yessir, they were 15 TBT last year!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

^gifted back, enjoy!

and yesss i love the lights, shame we can't keep em year round


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm very much liking my wal lights, now I just gotta make the avatar and sig to match them xDD


----------



## WinterSadie (Dec 2, 2017)

I love Christmas! It'd be great if the white festive tree returned hHhHHHHHHHh I just found out about it and I really want it-


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2017)

It’s-a lit!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 3, 2017)

Javocado said:


> It’s-a lit!!!



guys its daddy christmas


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Dec 3, 2017)

This is such a cute concept.


----------



## Geowlett (Dec 4, 2017)

This seems cool  imma try and get more bells before I start sendin gifts. First Christmas on tbt, tbh I was kinda hoping for a big event


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2017)

yall forcing me to make quality posts to afford lights


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2017)

I like the Christmas lights, but I don't like collectibles that disappear, so I don't usually buy them. At least the Valentine's Days roses stay in your inventory for the next year.


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought the Christmas lights, but it won't let me click the "active" button to allow it to be seen on my account and stuff. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance! (is this even the place to be asking? idek but hey it doesn't hurt to try)


----------



## mitfy (Dec 5, 2017)

Aleigh said:


> I bought the Christmas lights, but it won't let me click the "active" button to allow it to be seen on my account and stuff. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance! (is this even the place to be asking? idek but hey it doesn't hurt to try)



you can only gift them! i did the same thing at first.. but i just set up a trading board so i could gift them to others and then get some for my sidebar as well.


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 7, 2017)

mitfy said:


> you can only gift them! i did the same thing at first.. but i just set up a trading board so i could gift them to others and then get some for my sidebar as well.



oh, okay! thank you! I didn't realize!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 10, 2017)

I hope for this year's Christmas event Christmas collectibles will be sold  I mean they probably will but I need more stuff than just lights to look festive


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

let's have tangy with a santa hat for a collectible


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 11, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> let's have tangy with a santa hat for a collectible



I love how dedicated you are to tangy


----------



## Venn (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy Holidays


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I love how dedicated you are to tangy



Vitamin C how great she is in my new signature


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 12, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Vitamin C how great she is in my new signature



OH NO. PUNS HAVE TAKEN OVER THIS WORLD


----------



## Huseyin (Dec 13, 2017)

Too bad they won't be staying :/


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Dec 13, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> OH NO. PUNS HAVE TAKEN OVER THIS WORLD



i would think you'd be totally ok with that, PUNchydahufflepuff


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 13, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i would think you'd be totally ok with that, PUNchydahufflepuff



I think you would be too, PUNctuallyAbsent


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Dec 13, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I think you would be too, PUNctuallyAbsent



of course i am xD
98% of my communication with other humans is puns, song lyrics, movie quotes and fandom references, honestly


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 16, 2017)

the part of the year where collectibles really pop out as a status symbol : ))


----------

